# Looking for help



## ewilb (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello all, my name is Eric and I am currently stationed in Columbus Georgia, while I knew several masons in my hometown in new York, I know of none here. While I believe they exist (they would have to in a city this big) I am at a loss on where to go, I would really like to meet someone prior to walking into a normal meeting time. If that is the best method however I will do what I must, as this is something I want to do for me. Any one in the area willing to meet or answer questions would be greatly appreciate. Of course any other guidance is well accepted and appreciated. 

Eric

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what this websites policy on links is but here are the links from the PHA F&AM Grand Lodge and the AF&AM Grand lodge websites lodge listings. I would advise you to do your home work to find out which one you prefer and then locate and contact the lodge of your choice and ask to talk to someone about becoming a mason..... I hope your experience will be as enjoyable as mine and i wish you luck on your journey

FIAT LUX


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.glofga.org/lodgedb.html
http://mwphglga.org/2010/districts/columbus-no-4


----------



## BrinkJ (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not an expert, but do your homework when choosing

http://chooseprincehall.com/centrallodge1/ph_recognition.html

As I understand it not all states recognize PHA as regular and equals.  If I misunderstand this please advise.


Bro John
MM, Elmore Lodge #30

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ewilb (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not really interested in Pha, looking for more traditional f&am

Sent from my DROID RAZR using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## ewilb (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you to all those who have spread their guidance

Sent from my DROID RAZR using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 3, 2013)

Eric,
There are two lodges in Columbus; Mount Hermon 304 and Rose Hill 484. Their numbers are listed on the websites. I suggest you call and see if there is a time you can meet with one (or more) of the Brethren to talk about your possible future in Freemasonry.


----------



## ewilb (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you all, was just skeptical as the pages haven't been updated in a while. I'll take your advice and try and contact them.

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## amhdive (Dec 3, 2013)

Be patient as you move forward.  Not hearing anything right away can be normal.  


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 4, 2013)

ewilb said:


> ...I would really like to meet someone prior to walking into a normal meeting time. If that is the best method however I will do what I must, as this is something I want to do for me.



In US jurisdictions showing up in person is definitely the best course of action.  As you have noticed web pages are often not kept up to date.  Some lodges answer emails others don't.  Some phone number listings are current others are not.  But every month at the posted time the door is open and the members are there.  Show up an hour before then and introduce yourself.  Feel free to pursue any of the other contact methods in parallel if you wish but the primary method in the US is in person.


----------



## ewilb (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you again, I'll be going to both the aforementioned lodges next week to meet and greet, I didn't get ahold of anyone yet, but I'm going to take the plunge, if anyone attends either of those and you see "the new guy" say hi will ya? Thanks again, I'll keep you all updated

Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## ewilb (Jul 5, 2014)

After a long wait of dedication and persistence I was initiated on the first, for those of you who told me to be patient, thank you. I am excited to see what will come.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 5, 2014)

Welcome to the family once adopted brother.  Between now and when you are raised please focus your efforts on the proficiencies.


----------



## BroBook (Jul 6, 2014)

Which lodge did you join?


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## ewilb (Jul 7, 2014)

I joined Columbian lodge #7 F&AM

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willys (Jul 8, 2014)

ewilb said:


> Thank you again, I'll be going to both the aforementioned lodges next week to meet and greet, I didn't get ahold of anyone yet, but I'm going to take the plunge, if anyone attends either of those and you see "the new guy" say hi will ya? Thanks again, I'll keep you all updated
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App



It's likely any member will approach you as soon as walk in, recognizing you as a visitor or visiting Brethren.  If not, don't fret.  Feel free to approach any Brother in the room and ask if there is a Deacon or other Lodge officer with whom you may speak.  They'll know what to do.  I mention 'Deacon' as it is the job of a Deacon (there are two) to greet visiting Brethren.

Get straight to your intent which might be visiting Lodges with intent to petition.  Ask questions of whomever is helping you.  Request a 'petition' and get clear instructions on the process.  You'll need some 'signers' and 'recommenders'.  If you don't know other Freemasons in your area or in the U.S. then let the Lodge know exactly that.

A Lodge is a fraternal organization, not necessarily a business.  A Lodge may or may not keep its meeting info up to date, or respond to telephone messages.  Or may not on the same day.  It's not that they don't care, but more that they have other lives which may take precedence.  Visit both Lodges listed by Brother 'trysquare', above.  It's likely that you'll want to choose the one most convenient to your work and or home as you'll be spending some time there.

Take the plunge, in the direction of flow.  Good luck...


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 8, 2014)

Check out this link:

http://www.masonicinfo.com/approaching.htm


----------



## ewilb (Jul 8, 2014)

Brothers, I was initiated 7 days ago, although I appreciate the help I hope your information will help others

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 13, 2014)

Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 13, 2014)

ewilb said:


> Brothers, I was initiated 7 days ago ...



Welcome to the family once adopted brother.


----------

